# Blackwater "fishin with a mission tournament"



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl8_lblFullMessage>Anyone else on here fishing in the"fishinwith a mission"tournament? I'm in! just curious who is in and how many boats they have in it. They said in the navarre press they had 90somehting boats in '06 and the goal is 150. Yeah right, we will be fishing on top of each other if thats the case.


----------



## DK'S G3 (Jan 4, 2008)

WHEN IS THE TOURNY? HOW MUCH $? WHERE IS IT LOCATED?


----------



## Blackwater Taxidermy (Mar 29, 2008)

I spoke to a rep from the United Way and on Monday they had around 50 boats. I was luckey enough to get envited to set up my display and will be giving away a free mount to the winner. Swing by that morning I will have the coffie ready.

Rick


----------



## rubberboat (Oct 2, 2007)

that is as god as won I bet sumbody already has fish staked out sumwear or in a basket already for that 2500 dollar first prise


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

I'd fish it if I knew how to find something on these waters. I'm just learning this area and have had no luck so far. Maybe next year.

Rick,

Where's your shop located? I've got a Redhead that I need done. Do you have a website? Please PM me with your fees and phone number so we can talk.


----------



## Blackwater Taxidermy (Mar 29, 2008)

No problen on the duck I have you covered. My shop will be on airport road in Milton but I can pick stuff up next weekend or have it mailed to me. Will retire from the USMC from NC.in Aud then will get to live back home the rest of my life.

Take care see yall soom 

Rick


----------



## kennethmandel62 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm planning to fish it, but haven't registered yet and am starting to lack confidence based on some of the fish that I've heardhave been caught during tourneys on blackwater. If I could just run the river one more day I'd feel a little bit better about it. I just dont know if I'll be able to with me being in MS until Thur. Good luck to you though.


----------



## navbass09 (Oct 30, 2007)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl4_lblFullMessage>that is as good as won I bet sumbody already has fish staked out sumwear or in a basket already for that 2500 dollar first prise
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Sad but true, I'm sure a few horrible people in this area have done this or still do it which makes me sick, especially when its hard to buy a bite all dayand someone comes in with 15lbs (which is a big sack around here)and wins it. makes youwonder.But the tournament is for a good cause and I'm still gonna donate my $100 entry fee toit and try to catch some fish at the same time. If you see a green/gold/gray nitro, thats me.


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

It's unbelieveable what people will do to "win" a tournament. I fished the tournament at Lake Barkely two years ago where a couple of guys got caught emptying a fish basket during a charity tournament. In trying to keep the post short.... Guy was prefishing and snagged something. A fish basket with 4 good fish in it. He called the wardens who marked the fish and staked out the spot out during the tournament. The IDIOTScame and got the fish during the tmnt. They actually culled 3 of the 4 fish but that lucky fish got them busted. They were jailed for a month, boat truck and gear confiscated and fine 12,500 each. On top of that, they were disqualified from tournament fishing in KY and TN. These guys fished the BFL's, FLW and BASS weekend series tournaments. They were banned for life by all 3 circuits.

Isn't it great when the good guys win?

On a good note, if anyone with local experience needs a partner for a tournament, I'm available to pay half the costs. You don't have to be a boater, I have access to a 17 foot Nitro. I would just like to hook up with someone who knows the local water. I really like to tournament fish. PM me if you're interested.

Craig


----------



## flippinout (Apr 5, 2008)

How'd the tournament turn out? How many boats?What was the winning weight?


----------



## SPACE (Oct 1, 2007)

I think the winners names are Tim taylor and Sterling Johnson with 12.86 lbs. They were boat #8.


----------



## UnitedWaySRC (Mar 17, 2008)

Fishin' With A Mission was a huge success! 100 boats strong this year! Results are posted on www.unitedwaysrc.org if you're interested. 

Thanks to everyone who supported the tournament!

~United Way of SRC


----------

